# Problem with Mills & Boon free e-books



## dollcrazy (Jan 12, 2009)

chilady1 said:


> 10 Books for FREE!!! That's right 10 Books for free - Romance novellas
> 
> *FROM THE SITE*
> To celebrate the first anniversary of Mills & Boon's eBook programme we are making one book from each of our Series available for FREE.
> ...


Has anyone else had trouble with these books I have tried multiple times and multiple ways to get these books. I have transferred them using the usb cord I have also had them emailed to me and have downloaded them directly from the site into my kindle. Each time it looks like they are all there but all I have is the first 5 or so pages of advertising but no book. What am I missing here?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I split this out of the general free books thread so that discussion can continue without cluttering things up there.  

I have not tried any of them. . . .might go do a test in the interest of helping my fellow Kindlers. . .meanwhile, I'm sure others of you have checked them out.  How'd it work for you?


----------



## tlshaw (Nov 10, 2008)

dollcrazy said:


> Has anyone else had trouble with these books I have tried multiple times and multiple ways to get these books. I have transferred them using the usb cord I have also had them emailed to me and have downloaded them directly from the site into my kindle. Each time it looks like they are all there but all I have is the first 5 or so pages of advertising but no book. What am I missing here?


I found when I opened one of the books this morning that it was at the end. Bring up the menu that allows you to go to location, and enter location 1, and it will take you to the beginning of the book.


----------



## chilady1 (Jun 9, 2009)

dollcrazy said:


> Has anyone else had trouble with these books I have tried multiple times and multiple ways to get these books. I have transferred them using the usb cord I have also had them emailed to me and have downloaded them directly from the site into my kindle. Each time it looks like they are all there but all I have is the first 5 or so pages of advertising but no book. What am I missing here?


*TRY THIS - From Books on Board*

You can choose between EPUB or MOBI/PRC (Kindle) formats. Also, it's a bit tricky to download the books. First, click on the cover image of the book you are interested in (not the "download" button underneath). The image at the right of the screen will change, showing you the book's cover. Next, click on the red banner over the large cover image. This will replace the image with a synopsis of the book and the two links (just above the synopsis).

Click on the picture of the format your want - the first one is EPUB and the second picture shown is for Mobi/PRC (that's the one you want for your Kindle). You'll be prompted to save the file; just be sure to pick a place you can find it later, when you want to copy it onto the Kindle. If you are not prompted to save the file and instead the MobiPocket Reader (or other program) starts when you click the link, you'll need to instead Right Click and choose Save Link As or Save Target As from the menu, then name the book once the save file dialog is displayed.


----------



## ladyknight33 (Feb 2, 2009)

I opened the books and they were all at the end. I thought I had done something wrong but after looking at the locations on the bottom of the page, I figured it out. I tried to "Go to beginning" on the menu bar and that diddnt work so I used the "Go to location" typed in 1 and it went back to the cover.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I've tried three of them, and ladyknight is right, you can use the location number as "go to the beginning" does not seem to work.

Better yet, you can select "Table of Contents".  That seems to work in the three I tried. 

If you go to location 1, then you have to page forward quite a bit.  The Heidi Rice book Pleasure, Pregnancy and a Proposition has a huge bunch of stuff before the TOC appears at location 77.

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Let us know, DollCrazy, if you continue to have trouble.

Betsy


----------



## chilady1 (Jun 9, 2009)

This is so strange because all 8 of the books I downloaded are formatted well and I have no problem opening them.  As a matter of fact, they open at the beginning and then as I Next Page thru - no issues.  Not to be funny ladyknight and I am sure you are downloading it correctly, but make sure you are downloading the mobi/prc version of the book.  I don't know if that is the issue but I will check back to see if I can offer anymore help.  Again, all the books downloaded and I have no issue viewing them.  

ADDITION:  I agree with Betsy, you do have to wade through a lot of stuff up front before you get to the actual text or first chapter of the book.


----------



## dollcrazy (Jan 12, 2009)

Gosh! What would I do without all of you? It was simply the location problem. They all work perfectly now. I wish I had asked yesterday, I could have saved hours of time deleting and redownloading again and again. Thanks for all the help. You guys are the best!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Glad we could help!

Enjoy!

Betsy


----------



## chilady1 (Jun 9, 2009)

dollcrazy said:


> Gosh! What would I do without all of you? It was simply the location problem. They all work perfectly now. I wish I had asked yesterday, I could have saved hours of time deleting and redownloading again and again. Thanks for all the help. You guys are the best!


Doll - I am so glad that you were able to make the books work! Nothing like a freebie! I agree about the help you receive here, Kindle Board members have helped me countless times on some things related to my Kindle, so I know what you mean. Enjoy and Happy Kindling!


----------



## ladyknight33 (Feb 2, 2009)

chilllady, I did download as the .prc format. So I was baffled that they all opened at the end of the book. Anyhoo, free books so whats a little work to get it at the beginning.  I downloaded 8 books so at a cost of about $4.99 each I saved at least $39.92.


----------



## wavesprite (Apr 27, 2009)

I'm so happy to get these 10 books....they are all at the end, but that's easily fixable.  Thanks for the help on getting them downloaded!


----------



## worktolive (Feb 3, 2009)

I also want to point out that for anyone using a Mac, you have to use Firefox to download these. I originally tried using Safari and got nothing but garbage, then switched to Firefox, used the right click to download the file, and then they were all fine. I got 8 of the 10 books - such a deal.


----------



## buzygalkm (Aug 28, 2009)

Could someone please tell me the steps to getting the downloaded books from my computer to my kindle?  I am new to prc downloads.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Welcome to KindleBoards, busygalkm, and congratulations on your first post!

When you get a chance, be sure to head over to Introductions and tell us a little about yourself!
*****
Make sure you know where the .prc files are on your computer.

You need to hook your Kindle up to your PC with the USB cord.  It will show up as an additional drive on your computer, probably named "Kindle".  On my computer, it is D:\Kindle  (If you have a K1 with an SD card, the SD card will show up as a separate drive.)

Open the Kindle drive on your computer the way you would any other drive.  You should see several folders, one of them is "Documents."

Drag the .prc file to the "Documents" folder on your Kindle.

Wait until your Kindle is done processing the moved file.

Eject the Kindle drive from your computer.  Disconnect it.


The books should be listed on your Home page.

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> The books should be listed on your Home page.
> 
> Betsy


They might be under "books" or under "personal doc". If in doubt, set it to "show all"


----------

